# Lian Li PC-A70



## djbbenn (May 23, 2007)

Ever find that you never seem to have enough room in your chassis? Then it's time to get a full sized tower. Lian Li has several large towers, and now they have a new one - the PC-A70. Today we'll take a look at the new PC-A70 from Lian Li and see if it's worthy of the Lian Li brand name.

*Show full review*


----------



## Mortar (Mar 4, 2008)

*A Different Perspective on Pics*

Great article.  My only suggestion is when taking pics, put your subject level with the camera, or vice-versa.  You (and us) will get a better view of the item(s) being reviewed.


----------



## pentastar111 (May 30, 2008)

I like this case better than the new P80


----------



## DonInKansas (Jun 2, 2008)

That bad boy is gi-normous!  Woo!


----------



## pentastar111 (Jun 2, 2008)

DonInKansas said:


> That bad boy is gi-normous!  Woo!


 I think my PC-G75 has the same dimensions...I like the A70's added features and diff looks...I can't wait to get it...probably next month...


----------

